# Unsure of species. Help.



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

Drove past 3 strangely dark and smaller deer grazing tonight on the south ridge of the Grand River. One buck and two does. Anyone know the species? I’d imagine they escaped from a farm.


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

Don't look out of the ordinary to me. Winter dark coat.


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

These deer where only 28-30” tall at the shoulder and maybe 36-40” in length. I wasn’t the only one stopped looking at them.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Looks like some young sika deer that escaped someones pen.


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

Best shot I got.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Whitetail


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

X2 on Sika IMO


----------



## randazzo87 (Apr 19, 2015)

X3 sika


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

That's obviously a Whatdaeff, they are indigenous to weardafu. Basic animal identification fellers.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

from web search sika deer yearling buck


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Definitely sika


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

Same with duck identification, I tell my hunting buddy…… knock one down and I’ll tell you what it is.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

There were some at one time around vrooman road and route 90 but i thought they killed them all , I would get a hold of the Game Warden and if not mistaken they would be fair game to kill at any time .


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Sika deer. Maryland has a season for them.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 27, 2012)

Black crappie deer


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

You can kill them if you see them as they are considered invasive. I'd be getting permission to that spot if they are for sure sika deer


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

In that area, i wouldn't waste your time. If they aren't already dead, the straw hats will have them hanging by morning.
Thanks for sharing the photos


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

They would be fair game to hunt . I'm sure the DNR wouldn't want them to get established in the LE marshes like they are in Maryland .


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

At first glance it just looks like a young white tail. But the picture that ol' whiskers posted... I would agree with Sika deer


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

MONSTER white crappie bukk


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Nothing about the male looks anything like a whitetail. Definitely 100% sika deer.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

nice backstraps


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Funny to see this. I just read this in an article not long ago.

”A small but thriving population of sika deer lives in eastern Lake County, the offspring of a group that escaped from a-once private estate in Leroy Township.”


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

I just set up a camera on my back property. I got out this weekend and saw suspiciously small deer prints. This could get fun.


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

Keep us updated!


----------

